# Favorite Color Horse



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

my favorite color is Black Bay and favorite "pattern" is Dun :runninghorse2:.

Here is my favorite black bay :loveshower:. My lil arabian mare La Negra


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

sorrel or chestnut , whichever way you want to call the color... Red. 
I do have other colored horses, but the nice shiny red horse always catches my eye first.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

kiger.. i think they call that brown. the lighter colors on the nose and armpits and flank. 
any way, that is what the color people told me. but still she is pretty


----------



## Gossalyn (Sep 12, 2013)

paint blue roan!!! sort of. Honestly i change my mind on this question constantly....  I mean, leopard apps are also so drool worthy. And sometimes I like the simplicity of a bay or chestnut.... or a white unicorn.... Gray dapples are adorable... paints with black and white manes....

Seriously.. I can't pick a favorite!!!


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

yes its brown. but since "brown" is not a color option for arabians most people call it black bay. 

she is a classic example of a brown horse though


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

I like bays and their derivatives, buckskin being a favourite.

My least favourite color is chestnut. For some reason I've got it in my head that chestnuts are, at least more often than not, poorly tempered, flighty or aggressive. Its been my experience that i have never met a chestnut I liked. I've owned two and leased three and none of those are horses I'd like back again. There is a bit of "folk lore" surrounding them, which I'm not sure is true but its interesting.

It makes little sense but I now avoid chestnuts and their derivatives. I'll take a good bay any time.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

In order, buckskin, brown and bay. No good horse is a bad color, but I like those three the best.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tihannah (Apr 7, 2015)

I LOVE the dapple greys! :loveshower:


----------



## Regula (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm not picky, as long as it has a black mane and tail. It's weird, but the only time I like chestnut better is when the horse has an appaloosa blanket on its bum.
I also have a thing for tobianos.

Not crazy about double dilutes, blue eyes, bald faces, or most of the "fancy" colors like amber, champagne, pearl etc.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Textan49 (Feb 13, 2015)

I would say blue roan would be my first choice but I also like dark liver chestnut, deep red chestnut, and duns


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I don't think there's anything prettier than a sorrel with a little bit of chrome. Preferably a star and a white sock or two.

Colorwise this mare was my perfect choice.









Another so you can see her sock.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Chestnut and Blue roan!!!!


----------



## Haffieluver06 (Jul 3, 2013)

JCnGrace said:


> I don't think there's anything prettier than a sorrel with a little bit of chrome. Preferably a star and a white sock or two.
> 
> Colorwise this mare was my perfect choice.
> 
> ...


OMG!! I WANT HER!!:loveshower:


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I know Haffieluver, I wish I still had her because she was one good horse all the way around. I bought her as a yearling and she lived out her life with me.


----------



## Kradatz (Aug 14, 2014)

I love bays or paints!


----------



## BreezylBeezyl (Mar 25, 2014)

Buckskins. My absolute favourite, to be super technical, is the buttermilk buckskin.

I really dislike solid coloured horses and bays.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

I love buckskins with dark, dark, counter shading. I also really love duns and grullas with pronounced primitive markings!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

Black, definitely. True, non bleached out black with the right white markings. Next would be bays- a wild type bay or red bay being my favorite, but a darker brown-bay is also nice. A darker, rich red chestnut also appeals to me. Darker buckskins aren't bad either, but I don't like buttermilk buckskins. 

Least favorite would definitely be grays. Actually, I am quite fond of horses early on in the graying out process up until they're still fairly dark, but I see no appeal in them once they're mostly white. Next on my "not favorite" list would be cremellos, followed by palominos (especially light palominos... I don't really mind the dark ones). While I like nice, dark red chestnuts I'm not big on the lighter, orangey chestnuts. 

I'm not overly fond of pintos or horses with excessive facial white- particularly when it goes over one or both eyes. That said, I do love chrome on a horse. It's a fine line with me- I would rather a plainly marked horse than one with markings I consider excessive, but the right amount of face and leg markings (extending below the hocks and knees) are my favorite. I absolutely loved my boy's big off-centered blaze that narrowed about halfway up. Same thing with both color and markings- I would not pass on the right horse because I didn't like either of those aspects. I would rather have the perfect gray than a black horse that wasn't a perfect match for me.


----------



## BreezylBeezyl (Mar 25, 2014)

Oh, I also have dream of blanket appaloosas. It must be the Native American in me :wink: The horse of my people!

EDIT: I now have the undying urge to buy a blanket appaloosa and a matching Native American outfit to go with it and ride around in the ditches pretending like it's the year 1800.


----------



## DreaMy (Jul 1, 2014)

Definitely depends on the build of the horse, though universally I love chestnuts (bright red or liver chestnut) and greys (in any stage of the greying process).


----------



## LadyLark09 (Jun 25, 2015)

I've always loved the silver dappled grey, with black skin and white tips on the ears. Rosegrey, or sorrels with flaxen mane/tails are close 2nd.


----------



## my horse (May 23, 2013)

I like the Palomino color and the paint color.


----------



## Sheltie (Jun 21, 2013)

A black and white pinto - but I'm biased


----------



## ponypile (Nov 7, 2007)

A really strong seal brown (like Kiger posted) and tobiano. Not too much white, so that you can still see the dynamic coffee brown to cinnamon tones of the brown, but definitely white legs with lots of ermine spots, face markings, and bold patches on the body. 
Hellooooo gorgeous! Put that colour on a warmblood and I'm sold!









Least favourite colour? Chestnuts and greys. What do I own? A chestnut. Lots of chrome though, and her parents where black and dark brown, so I could potentially breed my favourite colour one day.


----------



## Gabby7783 (Jun 28, 2015)

My ultimate favourite colour of a horses coat would be a deep red chestnut, Or a pretty red dun.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

ponypile said:


> A really strong seal brown (like Kiger posted) and tobiano. Not too much white, so that you can still see the dynamic coffee brown to cinnamon tones of the brown, but definitely white legs with lots of ermine spots, face markings, and bold patches on the body.
> Hellooooo gorgeous! Put that colour on a warmblood and I'm sold!
> 
> 
> ...


If I'm remembering correctly a red-based horse won't carry the genetics necessary to produce a black based (bay, black, brown, etc) horse. You could still wind up with a black based foal if you breed to the right sire (would need to be black based as well, and homozygous to prevent the possibility of a red based foal), but the dam's parents' colors won't have any influence on that.


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

Anything appy! I'm a total sucker for blue eyes too. My father hates fish eyed horses, but I drool over those beautiful eyes.


----------



## Banter1 (Sep 21, 2012)

There aren't many colors I don't like, but I love duns, especially red duns. I also like grays, roans, and overos..


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

There aren't many colors I don't like, but a nice silver grulla or red dun are way up there on my list. Dapple grays have been my favorite for a long time, but it saddens me that they don't stay that way :-( I never thought about double dilutes much until I bought my cremello, but when he's clean he just sparkles and looks like a unicorn :blueunicorn:

All of that being said, if I could choose a color for my next horse it would be liver chestnut with no white leg markings. Doesn't show dirt as much!


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

A good horse is never a bad colour!

I like an iron grey, trouble is they end up white. 

My real favourite is liver chestnut, mahogany bay or roans


----------



## MsCuriosity (Apr 20, 2015)

Wow, I can't be the only one who's favorite is the Flaxen Sorrel, can I?!?! 

They are sooo beautiful! I'd love a Morgan Flaxen Sorrel like this one day...










And this Belgian Draft is beautiful, too...


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

Bay and black are my top favorites. I like quirky leopard appies, too. They're fun to look at. 

The unicorn-crazy little girl in me loves cremello, but they look like they'd get terrible sunburn. :sad:


----------



## ARTEMISBLOSSOM (Apr 3, 2011)

Its any color blanket appys for me. After appys I would prefer a sorrel with a flaxen mane and tail and lots of chrome or a dark palomino with a blaze and 4 high white socks. Then it would be chestnuts. I really don't care for browns, bays, or pintos. Although a good horse is never a bad color I really don't think I would ever buy a "white" (yes I know it is grey) horse like my few spot appy again, they are just too darn hard to keep clean. Have you heard that old saying that appys sweat blood? Well mine sweats mud. He can be dazzling white and just glowing when we start a ride or when I put him in the trailer and the minute he starts to sweat rivers of mud run off him lol


----------



## Customcanines (Jun 17, 2012)

I like most colors. I had never liked palominos particularly, but I DO love Nibbles color when she's clean. Unfortunately she's a pig and will find any mud to roll in so usually looks like the second picture, which I don't like AT ALL!!! LOL


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

DuckDodgers said:


> If I'm remembering correctly a red-based horse won't carry the genetics necessary to produce a black based (bay, black, brown, etc) horse. You could still wind up with a black based foal if you breed to the right sire (would need to be black based as well, and homozygous to prevent the possibility of a red based foal), but the dam's parents' colors won't have any influence on that.


Depends on if the mare received the brown agouti gene from one of her parents. Because she is red-based and agouti only effects black-based horses, the agouti could effectively hide. She would have to be tested prior to breeding to determine if she carried the agouti gene. She would have to be bred to a homozygous black-based stud in order to negate the chances of the foal being red-based. So, to increase the chances of (or even guarantee the occurance of) a brown foal out of a chestnut mare, she would have to be bred to a stud who was homozygous for both black and brown agouti.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Just2EquestrianGirls (May 8, 2015)

I fall for the flashy colors! My horse is a palomino paint but my ultimate favorite is this blue roan western pleasure horse! buy me this horse and i will love you forever!!


----------



## Just2EquestrianGirls (May 8, 2015)

Customcanines said:


> I like most colors. I had never liked palominos particularly, but I DO love Nibbles color when she's clean. Unfortunately she's a pig and will find any mud to roll in so usually looks like the second picture, which I don't like AT ALL!!! LOL


OMG i have a little chocolate palomino mare who looks so similar to your horse!!! I was like omg why is my horse on here?


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

Love a chestnut with lots of chome! Also a big fan of the really nice red bays that are all chromed out.

The stunning Zenyatta colt Ziconic is my ideal in just about every way:









My least favorite are probably varnished appaloosas.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Jessabel said:


> The unicorn-crazy little girl in me loves cremello, but they look like they'd get terrible sunburn. :sad:


If it makes you feel any better, their skin and hair are still lightly pigmented, which gives them more sun protection than horses that are white from pinto markings (which have no pigmentation).

My cremello has a large white blaze and has gotten a bit pinker on the nose during the summer in the past, but nothing that seemed to bother him. I moved him over the winter to a barn that does 24/7 turnout in the summer, so I was wondering if he'd have issues with getting burned on the white marking, but so far I haven't even noticed it getting pinker at all. I just got him a full face fly mask as a precaution, though :wink:


----------



## cmartin80 (Jul 3, 2015)

My favorite color would be black bay like mine <3


----------



## hollysjubilee (Nov 2, 2012)

Native Duns with buff tips on the outlined ears, frosted manes and tails, wither shading, wide dorsal stripe, and pronounced zebra stripes on the legs, but when I see horses at shows or in a group being ridden, my eyes go directly to bright bays with white on legs and forehead, and dark golden palominos. Growing up, I always dreamed of owning a dark palomino, but ended up with a bright red/orange bay.


----------



## myhorserules (Oct 21, 2014)

Grullo with a long mane. Personally I'm not a fan of horses with the same color coat and mane and tail. But like others have said, a good horse can never be a "bad" color.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

verona1016 said:


> If it makes you feel any better, their skin and hair are still lightly pigmented, which gives them more sun protection than horses that are white from pinto markings (which have no pigmentation).
> 
> My cremello has a large white blaze and has gotten a bit pinker on the nose during the summer in the past, but nothing that seemed to bother him. I moved him over the winter to a barn that does 24/7 turnout in the summer, so I was wondering if he'd have issues with getting burned on the white marking, but so far I haven't even noticed it getting pinker at all. I just got him a full face fly mask as a precaution, though :wink:


That's good to know!


----------



## ponypile (Nov 7, 2007)

DuckDodgers said:


> If I'm remembering correctly a red-based horse won't carry the genetics necessary to produce a black based (bay, black, brown, etc) horse. You could still wind up with a black based foal if you breed to the right sire (would need to be black based as well, and homozygous to prevent the possibility of a red based foal), but the dam's parents' colors won't have any influence on that.


Brown is the most recessive of the agouti genes, meaning if brown is expressed, the horse is either At/At or At/a. The stallion was black (a/a) and the mare was brown, so being that the foal was chestnut and we can't tell what her agouti factor is, we know because of her parents that she does not carry a gene for bay or wild bay. So if I were to breed her to a black or brown stallion, while I could still get a chestnut (if he was E/e), I still could only get a black or brown foal, not bay or wild bay.


----------



## All About Hope (Nov 10, 2020)

I love chestnuts and lighter bays with a little bit of chrome. I love liver chestnuts too, they're so pretty. And roans. Palominos are okay too. But I don't like a horse with blue eyes or bald face. And no grays or whites or those colors that ends in -ello.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

MOD NOTE:

Apologies for another "zombie" thread being revived. This one is 5-6 years old. 

Our new "Recommended Reading" feature is not fully developed. Please check the date of the last post and feel free to start a new thread instead of bringing back a very old one. 

We appreciate everyone's patience as the new platform makes adjustments. 

This thread is closed.


----------

